# Lucas White Lithium Grease



## Jesse11B (Jan 27, 2020)

Do you folks think that white lithium grease would be safe on the plastic components around the Ariens Deluxe 24's chute rotating gear (part # 03222900), and chute base (part # 00600100, discharge chute baffle)?

Both parts appear to be made of a thick black plastic. I'm just wondering if the lithium grease I applied on these areas will hurt the plastic? 

I had test driven my father in law's compact 24 during a few storms this winter, and thought the chute gear and base could use some lubrication. It just felt like the chute rotation wasn't the smoothest. His unit was preowned but is less than a year old. I couldn't see any obstructing ice or corrosion as contributing factors to the slight binding felt during chute rotation. Anyways I went with a bit of Lucas's white lithium grease on the chutes gear and the chutes base. This really seems to have helped the rotation to be smooth.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

White lithium grease contains mineral oil and, as such, may not be compatible with some plastic. However, it depends on the level of mineral oil contained in the individual grease so I can't say specifically about Lucas.

Find a grease containing PTFE like Super Lube if you want to be certain.

It's also waterproof which makes sense for a snow blower chute.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

Jesse11B said:


> Do you folks think that white lithium grease would be safe on the plastic components around the Ariens Deluxe 24's chute rotating gear (part # 03222900), and chute base (part # 00600100, discharge chute baffle)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you’ll really need to do to prevent squeaks and provide better movement is to take apart the bolt that holds the spring and associated washers. The true friction is where the washers pinch together to the metal support bracket. Not from the gear on top. I speak from experience after having already greased the top gear, I was getting a pretty bad squeak from that lower area.


----------



## Jesse11B (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks Johnwick and Tony P. I appreciate the advice. I'll pick up some PTFE base lube and give that a try, after I clean off the white lithium grease. I never thought of the spring below the chute's gear. Makes sense, I'll go through that too.


----------

